# 54 Schwinn Jaguar on ebay



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 19, 2022)

thought this one was pretty cool.  I did not see racks on the others. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/185587003799?campid=5335809022


----------



## phantom (Sep 19, 2022)

Takes $1,100 to buy it.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 19, 2022)

Guy sells a lot of bike stuff


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2022)

Way over the current selling price. And I think he has his history a little mixed up!


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2022)

Aftermarket rack and a bit overpriced but cool bike!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 19, 2022)

yeah, I just thought it was a cool bike, not a cool price. ever since I rode my Cruiser 5 one Saturday morning all over town, I have an attraction to multi geared fat tire bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2022)

This one has been for sale a long time. Seller never fails to have the best bargain prices in town! 




https://www.ebay.com/itm/144558905450?campid=5335809022


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 19, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> This one has been for sale a long time. Seller never fails to have the best bargain prices in town!
> 
> View attachment 1698619
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/144558905450?campid=5335809022



if i had 2 grand to spend on a bike it would not be one like this. crazy.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> if i had 2 grand to spend on a bike it would not be one like this. crazy.



You and me both. That seller fell out of his rocker and hit his head quite a few times.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2022)

phantom said:


> Takes $1,100 to buy it.






GTs58 said:


> Way over the current selling price. And I think he has his history a little mixed up!






49autocycledeluxe said:


> yeah, I just thought it was a cool bike, not a cool price. ever since I rode my Cruiser 5 one Saturday morning all over town, I have an attraction to multi geared fat tire bikes.



More pics of "Cool Bike"











Technical question for the all knowing Schwinn Scholars: 
Is that plastic axle cover Original Factory installed Eq.?


----------



## Oilit (Sep 27, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> More pics of "Cool Bike"
> View attachment 1698649View attachment 1698650View attachment 1698651View attachment 1698652View attachment 1698653
> Technical question for the all knowing Schwinn Scholars:
> Is that plastic axle cover Original Factory installed Eq.?



Sturmey-Archer produced those covers, I believe they're still available. The purpose was to protect the indicator chain and keep dirt out - a nice touch but the hub will work without it, so a lot of them were probably tossed. I've seen earlier versions that were aluminum, and that might have been what was originally on this bike, but I don't know for sure. I don't know what year they went to plastic.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 27, 2022)

No, that cover is a 1970s era plastic type. I still have the original one on my 1974 Raleigh Sports.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 28, 2022)

phantom said:


> Takes $1,100 to buy it.





Looks like someone had $1100 and little more for shipping

*SOLD!*

Guess we have a new current market value on these. At least for eBay and it's highly versed buyers.


----------



## Jim sciano (Sep 28, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like someone had $1100 and little more for shipping
> 
> *SOLD!*
> 
> Guess we have a new current market value on these. At least for eBay and it's highly versed buyers.



I know rarity doesn’t necessarily mean money but you would think these should be closer to phantom money. I realize no tank or springer but definitely a heck of a lot harder to come by than a phantom. That green one a month or so back I think didn’t even sell for $800 or so and that one was probably the cleanest one posted recently.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 28, 2022)

he saved $1,000.00 by not buying the other one.... I bet that is what he told his wife anyways. 

none of these old bikes are purchased using rational thought and common sense. there are times when it is better to have the bike and overpay than to miss out. bet he was looking for this specific bike and missed one or two.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 28, 2022)

Jim sciano said:


> I know rarity doesn’t necessarily mean money but you would think these should be closer to phantom money. I realize no tank or springer but definitely a heck of a lot harder to come by than a phantom. That green one a month or so back I think didn’t even sell for $800 or so and that one was probably the cleanest one posted recently.




The early Green first production run ran for two or maybe three weeks and didn't sell, at least thru eBay. $795 starting bid, no BIN. 
















						Schwinn 1954 Jaguar (Balloon, S2 Wheels), 3 speed  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Schwinn 1954 Jaguar (Balloon, S2 Wheels), 3 speed at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------

